# Most Swedes support mandatory military service: poll



## old medic (24 Mar 2009)

Most Swedes support mandatory military service: poll
http://www.thelocal.se/18386/20090323/
Published: 23 Mar 09 07:24 CET


> Amid concerns about moving to an all-volunteer military, a new poll shows the majority of Swedes want to retain the country’s current system of mandatory military service.
> 
> The greatest support for mandatory service comes among young men, 74 percent of whom want to maintain it. The corresponding figure for the entire population is 63 percent, according to the Svenska Dagbladet (SvD) newspaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Mind (24 Mar 2009)

I don't want to dive into the whole vs non conscript army argument, because there are points on both sides that make sense, and points that don't.

However I do think canada could do more to attract military members, and people who do have more alternatives. One idea could be an income tax reduction or elimination, meaning that initial 28 000 per year privates pay is actually 28 000 per year in the soldiers pocket. This would only affect overall tax revenue marginally, and would probably be cheaper in the end state then conscripting the 200 000 to 400 000 Canadians that come of age on a yearly basis.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

Most European countries still have national service, and its been around for decades. Its in their culture and accepted overall.

There is many arguments to have it returned here in Australia. It was abolished in the early 1970s here.

Personally, I would much rather have people that want to be in it, than just numbers on paper.

If your heart is not in it, you don't belong.

OWDU

OWDU


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

If you want mandatory employment for the youth entering the work force, offer both the Military and a "katimavic"/peace corp/CUSO program where non-military types could do their service..... as stated by Wes - those who aren't interested would only make my life miserable.


----------



## chrisf (24 Mar 2009)

Even simpler then forming an organization why not just a required number of service hours with a recognized volunteer organization or charitable organization? Say, either 2 years minimum service with either the regular or reserve force, or 200 hours (That's about a night a week for two years) with a recognized charitable or volunteer organization (Volunteer fire department, cancer society, salvation army, coast guard auxillury, MADD, whatever). Obviously service with the regular force or the reserve is going to amount to a lot more than 200 hours over two years, but it's also paid, so that seems reasonable to me.

Of course, you still have the problem of, what do we do if somone's too lazy to volunteer or serve? If it were up to me, we'd go the Heinlein (Ref: Starship troopers) route... no service, no right to vote... simple. You get every other right associated with being a citizen of this country, but no right to vote. In which case, we're really not taking anything away from anyone... it should be any problem for an individual too young to vote to complete their mandatory volunteer service before turning 18, or simply two a two year stint with the reserves from 16-18. Imigrants to the country should be able to complete their volunteer service prior to becoming citizens.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Mar 2009)

I can hear the cries of a facist takeover from today's youth now... Kids barely take the 40 hours of community service in Ontario High Schools seriously, let alone military service. I love the idea, but the younger portion of our society is so anti-military that even with a "Peace Corps" type option, they would overlook it to rag on those who take advantage of mil service.


----------



## Canadian Mind (25 Mar 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I can hear the cries of a fascist takeover from today's youth now... Kids barely take the 40 hours of community service in Ontario High Schools seriously, let alone military service. I love the idea, but the younger portion of our society is so anti-military that even with a "Peace Corps" type option, they would overlook it to rag on those who take advantage of mil service.



It's opinion's like these that really spoil the whole deal. Coming out of highschool the military was widely accepted and even considered an option, but civilian careers usually won out because the military is constantly perceived as all cock with low pay. People don't realise there is more to the military than just being an infanteer or a pilot, and that a lot of military careers have equivalent civilian apps for when they want to retire 25 years down the road with a solid pension. Civilian careers also grant the possibility of being close to home. Most reg force bases aren't close to home. Personally, I went with the RCDs to get as far away from home as possible without being in a french area.

Education about the forces could and should be granted at the highschool level. Give a whole walkover of all the different branches, all the different trades and respective civvie applications, what we actually do on a daily basis, etc.

But a few vocal attention getters expressing their right to protest in order to "correct" the opinion of the majority from military = good to military = bad, and to convince us not to come around to educate. I know this happened at my highschool during a career fare, where instead of looking at careers, 3 people out of a student body of 750 decided to harass and even attempt to assault the reservists who came by to give the military a fare shot. They failed at changing the opinion of the majority, but they succeeded at preventing the proper education about what we actually do. In the long run greater civilian education of what we do could help shrink the numbers of these types of people. But that will require a lot more than just television ads.

What I found ironic about the personal example above is that my highschool was actually named after a soldier killed in action: Master Corporal Mark R. Isfeld. Any school named after a soldier should have mandatory military education days, and education about what he did as a soldier, just as other schools named after famous people should do there best to educate the students about the man/woman behind the name of their school... But that is just my opinion.


----------



## baboon6 (18 Apr 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> *Most European countries still have national service, and its been around for decades*. Its in their culture and accepted overall.
> 
> There is many arguments to have it returned here in Australia. It was abolished in the early 1970s here.
> 
> ...



In the past 10 years or so, France, Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium, Portugal and Spain have all stopped conscription, while in others such as Denmark and Germany both the length of time spent in the military and the number of men actually inducted has been reduced.


----------

